# DIY liquid help NOOB



## Mahir (2/2/17)

Hi. I'm attempting DIY for the first time. Is TFA and TPA the same thing? Please help


----------



## craigb (2/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Hi. I'm attempting DIY for the first time. Is TFA and TPA the same thing? Please help


yes they are.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/list-of-diy-vendors.t26496/

This thread has a post by @Andre listing vendors and manufacturers

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (2/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Hi. I'm attempting DIY for the first time. Is TFA and TPA the same thing? Please help


As @craigb says, i looked it up and the company goes under two names:
The Flavor Apprentice &
The Perfumers Apprentice
Confusing I know but what I can gather is that they branched out from essential oils to flavours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (2/2/17)

Another noobie question. Where is the best place to store concentrates, VG, PG and Nic?


----------



## Andre (2/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Another noobie question. Where is the best place to store concentrates, VG, PG and Nic?


I store my nic (in PG) in amber glass bottles in the freezer. For use, let it sit outside the freezer for about 5 to 10 minutes. Shake it extremely well before using. Concentrates, PG and VG in a dark, cool cupboard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Gersh (2/2/17)

I just made my 1st diy batch: the hatter clone

70/30 vg/pg 
0mg nic
Fa caramel 2%
Fa Catalan cream 4%
Tfa cheesecake graham crust 4%
Fa custard 4% 
Fa Vienna cream 2% 

I like dessert juices , the richer, creamier, sweeter, the better !! 
I know it has to steep a while but OMG it tastes so crap !!! Not sure if I'm getting a spirits like taste or perfume or what . Surely after a 2 day steep (warm water and shake ,every 4 hours) it can't taste this bad ??? 

Can flavours really change that much, where they are completely not vapable to being amazing if they steep longer ,, at least the clouds smells like caramel ,, but that's about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (2/2/17)

I just mixed that up this afternoon. I'll report back on how it tastes... in about nine weeks. That's my average steep time. I wouldn't taste anything with two creams and a custard before two weeks at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gersh (2/2/17)

RichJB said:


> I just mixed that up this afternoon. I'll report back on how it tastes... in about nine weeks. That's my average steep time. I wouldn't taste anything with two creams and a custard before two weeks at least.



 was afraid sum1 would say that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (2/2/17)

Gersh said:


> I just made my 1st diy batch: the hatter clone
> 
> 70/30 vg/pg
> 0mg nic
> ...



Custards and creams like long steeps. 2 weeks minimum, give it some time and it might shine. No need to shake everyday. I shake, no heat treatment and then just let it rest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Polar (2/2/17)

Mahir said:


> Hi. I'm attempting DIY for the first time. Is TFA and TPA the same thing? Please help


Also confusing cause The Flavour/Perfumers Apprentice is also "Fa" and FlavorArt is "FA" (I think)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh (2/2/17)

Polar said:


> Also confusing cause The Flavour/Perfumers Apprentice is also "Fa" and FlavorArt is "FA" (I think)



Lol I nearly thought my recipe could be entirely wrong, but flavourmill has this cool thing where you order exact flavours according to the recipe you choose ... sheeeew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (2/2/17)

Gersh said:


> Lol I nearly thought my recipe could be entirely wrong, but flavourmill has this cool thing where you order exact flavours according to the recipe you choose ... sheeeew


My favorite DIY supplier. They just rub me the right way  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/17)

Gersh said:


> I just made my 1st diy batch: the hatter clone
> 
> 70/30 vg/pg
> 0mg nic
> ...


How big a bottle did you make ? 

there are some methods to speed up steeping. The best thing is to decant a little bit and speed that up so that you can naturally steep your bigger batch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar (2/2/17)

If you like vanilla custard a nice simple one is
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/429399/Kreed's Kustard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (3/2/17)

shaunnadan said:


> How big a bottle did you make ?
> 
> there are some methods to speed up steeping. The best thing is to decant a little bit and speed that up so that you can naturally steep your bigger batch



30ml ,didn't wanna finish all my 1st flavours in one go . Lol


----------



## Huffapuff (3/2/17)

Gersh said:


> I just made my 1st diy batch: the hatter clone
> 
> 70/30 vg/pg
> 0mg nic
> ...



I made this a while ago and I'm afraid to say I tossed it. FA Catalan Cream at that high of a % just tastes awful to me, it overwhelmed all the other flavors and left this sharp off note. Steeping didn't change it either. 

Hopefully your experience will differ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/17)

Gersh said:


> 30ml ,didn't wanna finish all my 1st flavours in one go . Lol



Get yourself a coffee frother (dischem has them for R50) 

Decant about 15ml into a cup and then "whizz" until it's nice and frothy (about 5min) 

Place the cup in a bath of hot water for it to settle (10 min) 

Repeat the process 3x

Reactions: Like 1


----------

